# Peach wood for pork?



## tumbleweed1 (Aug 11, 2015)

So I'm, planning my next rib smoke (baby backs) & I'm considering using some peach wood I recently got on sale. So far with the ribs, I've been going back & forth between hickory on a couple of smokes & a mixture of cherry & apple on a couple of others. Last time out it was hickory. I'm thinking this time I don't want to do a mixture, but want to use a single, fruit wood. I do still have apple & cherry on hand, but this unopened bag of peach has me curious. As a one-wood smoking option what are the general opinions of the peach (or the apple & cherry)?

Thanks TW


----------



## bear55 (Aug 11, 2015)

I am a hickory or pecan man for my ribs, however, any of the fruit woods work well.  I've never used peach and would be interested in how the finished product turned out.

Richard


----------



## jbills5 (Aug 11, 2015)

Peach will work great. I have used peach with great flavor


----------



## stickyfingers (Aug 11, 2015)

I like peach and use it often. Nice mild sweet smoke. I love Hickory....love the taste and aroma!  I like cherry...gives great color. I used them separately, paired and in combination. I think the combination of hickory, peach and then finish with cherry is hard to beat. But that's me.


----------



## tumbleweed1 (Aug 11, 2015)

That's what I needed to hear.

I'm going with the peach this time.

Thanks everyone.

TW


----------



## twoalpha (Aug 11, 2015)

Peach should work out fine.

Let us know what you think of the final results..


----------

